
Challenging Thomas Piketty's Capital in the 21st Century (2015) - tomcam
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2543012
======
dv_dt
It is probably worth noting the financial relationship George Mason University
has with the Koch brothers.

[https://www.desmogblog.com/koch-and-george-mason-
university](https://www.desmogblog.com/koch-and-george-mason-university)

~~~
tomcam
Where did that effect the numbers?

